# Corporate Memberships or Deposits



## Gophesjo (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi TPI Rep,

Can a corporation that owns timeshare weeks make exchange deposits/exchanges with TPI?  Can that corporate entity also become a member of TPI Vacation Club?  Thank you,

Joe


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 5, 2011)

*Corporate Deposits*

Yes, TPI will accept verifiable deposits from timeshare owner contracts listed under corporations or trusts. Vacation Exchange Club memberships are issued in the names of individuals only.


----------

